#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Cameraman Omar/ Cameravrouw Warda

## omar1

*CAMERAVROUW WARDA 

TElEFOON: 06 4 90 90 800 EN/OF 06 12 87 87 09

Cameravrouw Warda filmt samen met Omar bruiloften, verjaardagen, verlovingsfeesten, geboortefeesten etc. Omar is inmiddels uitgegroeid tot een professionele onderneming, gespecialiseerd in: Bedrijfsfotografie, concertreportages en trouwreportages. 
Cameraman Omar heeft tot op heden heel veel bekende Marokkaanse artiesten gefilmd o.a. 
 Najat Aatabou
 Mustapha Bourgougne
 Jadwane
 Abdelaziz Stati
 Senhaji
 Daoudi
 Mohammed Rouicha
 Said Mariwari
 Mimoun ouSaid

En nog vele bekende artiesten!!!
Omar heeft voor talloze Marokkaanse concerten, festivals, raipartys gefilmd. Cameraman Omar filmt in HEEL Nederland, Belgi en Duitsland.
Wij leveren videobanden en DVDs. Wij gebruiken speciale effecten, bewerken, eventueel Marokkaanse lettertype etc. Wij filmen per avond en filmen alles. Ook filmen wij buiten bijv. tijdens de fotografie op parken, gemeentehuis, waar u maar wilt. We houden ook rekening met mensen die niet gefilmd willen worden. U kunt ook bellen als u een Cameravrouw wilt. 
U kunt ook vragen naar onze fotograaf abdoel om al uw fotos vast te leggen kant-en-klaar in een album en cd. 
U kunt contact nemen op het volgende nummer: 

Omar:06- 12 87 87 09 
Warda: 06 4 90 90 800

[email protected]
[email protected]


************************************************** ********

Cameraman Omar 

CAMERAMAN OMAR FILMT SINDS 1995 VOOR VERJAARDAGEN, BRUILOFTEN, GEBOORTEFEESTEN, BEDRIJFSREPORTAGE ETC...

IN HEEL NEDERLAND, BELGIE EN DUITSLAND!!!

WE LEVEREN DVD'S EN VIDEOBANDEN.



U KUNT CONTACT OPNEMEN ONDER HET VOLGENDE
TELEFOONNUMMER EN EMAILADRES:



[email protected]
06-12 87 87 09 


*

----------


## Zienb

Asalaamoe Alaikoem wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuh..

Soebhan Allah... weet je dan niet dat dat haraam is? Foto's enso.. astagfiroe Allah.. om op deze zondige manier geld te verdienen.. er is genoeg halal werk.. Allahoe moesta3aan.. Moge Allah je leiden op siraat al-mustaqeem..

Fi amanillah,

Wasalaam Alaikoem wa Rahmatulahi wa Barakatuh..

----------


## [email protected]

salaam,
je zei tegen Omar dat filmen haram is

mijn vraag is wat is nog meer haram

----------


## Zienb

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *salaam,
> je zei tegen Omar dat filmen haram is
> 
> mijn vraag is wat is nog meer haram*


Alaikoem Salaam wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuh..

Al hetgeen dat schade kan brengen aan de mens heeft Allah Soebhanahoe wa Ta'ala haraam gemaakt en alhetgeen goed is voor de mens heeft Allah Soebhanahoe wa Ta'ala halal gemaakt.. Alhamdoelilah.. als je precies wilt weten wat wel en niet toegestaan is.. kan ik je verwijzen naar de Koran en Sunnah.. Moge Allah je helpen en de weg naar kennis voor je vergemakkelijken.. Allahoema amien!

Fi amanillah,

Wasalaam Alaikoem wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuh..  :Smilie:

----------


## [email protected]

mijn vaarg is wat is nog meer haram 
en wie ben jij omdat te zeggen vertel me

----------


## Zienb

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *mijn vaarg is wat is nog meer haram 
> en wie ben jij omdat te zeggen vertel me*


Asalaamoe Alaikoem wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuh...

Zoals ik al eerder zei... raadpleeg de Koran en Sunnah daarover.. en ik ben maar een zwak dienaartje die graag mijn zusters en broeders wil helpen naar de moeilijke reis naar het paradijs.. maar gheir..

Wasalaamoe Alaikoem wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuh..  :Smilie:

----------


## Zienb

Afbeeldingen van levende wezens op kleding, muren of papier, etc. 

Abdullaah ibn Maood (moge Allah tevreden zijn met hem) verhaalde dat de Profeet heeft gezegd: De mensen die het zwaarst zullen worden bestraft door Allah op de Dag der Opstanding zijn de afbeeldingmakers.[1] Abu Hurayrah (moge Allah tevreden zijn met hem) verhaalde dat de Profeet zei: Allah zegt: Wie doet meer verkeerd dan degene die probeert iets als Mijn schepping te creren; laat hem een graankorrel of een aar maken.[2] . Ibn Abbaas (moge Allah tevreden zijn met hem) zei: Elke afbeeldingmaker zal in het Vuur zijn en voor elke afbeelding die hij heeft gemaakt, zal hij een ziel worden gegeven en hij zal worden gestraft in de Hel. Ibn Abbaas zei: Als je afbeeldingen moet maken, teken bomen en dingen die geen ziel bezitten. [3]. Deze ahadeeth geven duidelijk aan dat het haraam is beelden te maken van levende wezens, of het nou mensen of verschillende soorten dieren zijn, of de beelden twee of driedimensionaal zijn. Afbeeldingen zijn verboden of ze nu getekend, gegraveerd, gesneden, getst zijn of gegoten uit een gietvorm. De ahadeeth die het verbieden om afbeeldingen te maken omvatten al deze methodes. 

De Moslim zou zonder te twisten, moeten accepteren wat de Shareeah zegt. Sommigen kunnen zeggen, Wel, ik aanbid deze afbeeldingen niet of ik werp me niet voor ze neer! Maar als je wat verder kijkt en denkt aan slechts n van de slechte effecten van de wijdverspreide aanwezigheid van afbeeldingen in onze tijd, zal je de wijsheid achter dit verbod begrijpen: dit slechte effect is de uitdaging van seksuele begeerte die vanwege deze afbeeldingen leidt tot onzedelijkheid. 

De Moslim zou geen enkele afbeelding van levende wezens in zijn huis moeten houden, omdat dit belet dat de engelen zijn huis betreden. De Profeet heeft gezegd: De engelen gaan geen huis binnen waar een hond is of waar afbeeldingen zijn. [4]. In veel huizen zijn er zelfs beelden, die worden gehouden ter decoratie, waarvan sommigen de goden van de kuffaar voorstellen. Deze zijn meer haraam dan andere soorten, net zoals afbeeldingen die worden opgehangen erger zijn dan die niet worden opgehangen. Hoe vaak hebben afbeeldingen geleid tot verheerlijking en droefheid, en geleid tot gepoch! We zouden niet moeten zeggen dat de afbeeldingen ter herinnering worden gehouden, daar echte herinneringen van geliefde moslimbroeders in het hart liggen, en men herinnert hen door te bidden voor vergiffenis en genade voor hun. Men zou al deze afbeeldingen moeten verwijderen of te niet doen, behalve als het te moeilijk is dat te doen, zoals het geval met afbeeldingen die op voedselverpakkingen zitten of in encyclopedien en naslagboeken; zelfs dan zou je het moeten proberen weg te halen, en voorzichtig te zijn met de slechte afbeeldingen in sommige boeken. Het is toegestaan noodzakelijke afbeeldingen te houden, zoals die op identiteitskaarten en rijbewijzen, of afbeeldingen waarover gelopen wordt (zoals afbeeldingen in tapijten). Vreest daarom Allah volgens jullie vermogen [5]. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1] overgeleverd door al-Bukhaari, zie al-Fath, 10/382 
[2] overgeleverd door al-Bukhaari, zie Fath al-Baari, 10/385 
[3] overgeleverd door Muslim, 3/1671 
[4] overgeleverd door al-Bukhaari, zie al-Fath, 10/380 
[5] Soerat al-Taghaabun ayah 16

----------


## [email protected]

salaam,
ik wil je vragen of jij met me wil trouwen?

----------


## [email protected]

ik jou zienb

----------


## Zienb

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *ik jou zienb*


Wasalaam Alaikoem wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuh..

Huh? Waar komt dat opeens vandaan?

Fi amanillah,

Wasalaamoe Alaikoem wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuh..

----------


## hmidoesh

Salaaam Warda en Omar,

Ik vind jullie site echt mooi. Ga zo door. Allah ie hewen.

Thalla

----------


## [email protected]

CAMERAMAN OMAR EN 
CAMERAVROUW WARDA
de beste succes

----------


## sherina

hey jullie zijn de beste mensen geloof mij maar hun zijn zoo goed als ik jullie was zou ik hun doen want mijn zus heeft het ook gedaan toen ze ging trouwen en de dingen zijn perfect gewoon een goede resultaat

----------


## sherina

salaam,

hey beste omar veel succes met filmen van abdelraouf en senhaji, ik kom misschien met je mee of als je kan een kopie van die filmpje geven en binnenkort hebben we inshallah een feest van mijn neef dus je kan ook komen filmen want je bent echt goed wallah maar ik spreek je nog veel succes tot spreeks inshallah groetjes romaisa .

ma3asalama 

p.s. en trouwens mensen die dit lezen neem het nou van me aan hij is de beste met filmen en de beste kwaliteit ook.

----------


## lahawla_2006

omar succes met het filmen van senhaji en statie 30 april 
beslama

----------


## houda21

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb deze camereman ook op mijn bruiloft gehad.

Hij is echt geweldig en een hele lieve en rustige man. 

Hij heeft hele mooie bruidsfoto ontwikkelt kan goed fotograferen.

hij is een echte aanrader.


groetjes

----------


## [email protected]

salam zou je mij kunnen bellen 
ik heb je advertentei gelezen en heb erg veel belangstelling 

mijn tel is 010 8446503 groetjes khadija .

----------


## samisch

beste leden,

vaak zie ik hier een oproep staan met het verzoek, voor een cameravrouw of cameraman, zoek niet verder want je hebt nu de beste gevonden.

wil je van je bruiloft een mooie reportage/film laten maken, zodat je het elke keer met veel plezier terug kan kijken, dan raad ik je cameravrouw warda of cameraman omar aan.

deze twee verstaan duidelijk hun vak en weten jou dag het mooist vast te leggen.

echt een aanrader. 

groetjes

----------


## houda21

Hij is zeker de beste cameran. Het is een hele lieve rustige man die zijn werk heel goed doet en die zijn afspraken goed nakomt. 

groeten

----------


## youssef01

he camera mensen veel succes met jullie fotos en insha allah nog vele fotos groetjes

----------


## hendriks

hier ben ik

----------


## hendriks

hier zie jij iets
nu of niet

----------


## ilyas_____1

hallo

----------


## mootjemo

deze mensen zijn vet goed. me neef heeft ze ook ingehuurd. thnx warda en omar

----------

